# Black dots on belly



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

It's hard to tell from your pictures. Are you positive that it's a discoloration of the skin, and not a parasite (i.e. tick, flea, lice?)


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

If you go here: POODLE COAT COLORS: WHITE & CREAM

They talk about the two types of white poodle. Sometimes a poodle may show up with blue spots. I don't know if this is whats your poo has but it was my first thought.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

From what i've seen online and after looking once again at her belly, i don't think it could be neither parasites, nor some genes from her coat colour.

It looks like some kind of "pimple" with a black top and it has 3 of them one on top of one another at some good distance.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

It could be a black head, black heads often show up on bellies.


----------



## Grace (Jul 27, 2012)

It looks kind of like the nipples that my silver spoo has.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Turns out they were blackdots.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Looks like a nipple to me.


----------



## Mr Babykins Jasper (Dec 8, 2012)

some time ago I was staring and staring at some spots on my spoo and having anxiety about them. I was worried that they were warts or some sort of terrible thing he caught at the dog park. Then it dawned on me that I was looking at his nipples!

Sometimes I really wonder about myself!


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 1, 2013)

After seeing so many opinions, i decided to take a closer look. Nipples they are, indeed... Well, good for us it's no need to panic, shameful for me for not realising.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Mr Babykins Jasper said:


> some time ago I was staring and staring at some spots on my spoo and having anxiety about them. I was worried that they were warts or some sort of terrible thing he caught at the dog park. Then it dawned on me that I was looking at his nipples!
> 
> Sometimes I really wonder about myself!


I did the same! Phew. Not just me...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle has this too. I just thought they were tiny moles as he always had them. Never realized they are nipples, so don't feel silly you are not alone.


----------

